# Oneida V2000 System



## berdman (Jan 9, 2013)

I have had the Oneida V2000 system for a little over two years and am having trouble cleaning the filter. It is one of those fancy cartridge filters where the media is covered with a very fine metal mesh. The manual says to use compressed air to clean the filter. This isn't working for me. When I remove the bottom can and watch what happens when I blow air as directed, nothing is moved off the filter media inside.

I just talked with a support peerson from Oneida and was basically told that if their instructions don't work, to buy a new filter, $332 plus $45 shipping.

On average I run the system 2 hours a day. Is there anyone with better information for cleaning my filter?


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

I have the V-3000 with the same filter and I just take the filter element off and bring it outside and use a nylon brush to clean it out. I didn't have a lot of fine particulate in mine since it's still relatively new but, if I did I would just blow it out with a hose. The advantage of taking the unit off is that you can see how dirty it is between the element pleats. I would not bother with a new filter, those are constructed pretty rugged.

Jack


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a jet with the canister filter. I remove it and take it outside. I set it so it is up off the ground. I use a backpack leaf blower to clean the filter. It works great and you can see the results as I clean it.
Tom


----------

